# IntelliPeak Ice DC Competition Charger/Discharger/Cycler



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The "racer's choice" in a full-function charger.

The IntelliPeak Ice meets the special battery conditioning needs of experienced electric car, truck and boat modelers! In addition to offering ideal charge rates, it also features the flexibility to handle multiple battery types, four charge modes, uniquely easy operation and numerous programming options. It's a great value * and a "must-have" for serious drivers who demand the best!

* Handles 1-10 NiCd or NiMH cells, and 1-4 lithium-ion (Li-Ion) or lithium-polymer (Li-Po) cells.
* Wide adjustable current ranges for fast-charge (0.1-8.0A) and discharge (0.1-10.0A) are ideal for electric cars, trucks and boats.
* Graphical displays show charge and discharge voltage curves.
* Performs 1-10 cycles (NiCd and NiMH only) * and stores capacity and voltage data for 10 full cycles.
* Programs up to 10 batteries in memory, with custom names for easy recall and charger setup.

Input Voltage: 10-15V DC
Battery Types, # of Cells: 1-10 NiCd or NiMH cells (1.2-12.0V) 1-4 Li-Ion or Li-Po cells (3.6-14.8V)
Battery Capacity Range: 100-9900mAh
Fast Charge Current: 0.1-8.0A linear, reflex, impulse and 4-step
Fast Charge Termination: Peak detection for NiCd and NiMH "constant current/constant voltage" for Li-Ion and Li-Po; optional thermal cutoff for all types
Peak Sensitivity: 0-25mV adjustable
Trickle Charge Current: 0-500mA (n/a for Li-Ion and Li-Po)
Discharge Current: 0.1-10.0A adjustable
Temperature Cutoff Range: 50-132° F
Battery Memories: 10 battery memories

The large LCD screen allows for more information to be viewed without scrolling * which makes menus easier to use, and keeps updates and other important data easy to read. It also displays charge and discharge voltage graphs!

IntelliPeak Ice can also break-in electric motors or power commutator lathes. For motor break-in, it offers 1.0-8.0V adjustable output; time adjustable from 1-120 minutes; and 10A constant current (30A surge).

With its advanced technology, intuitive menus and simple pushbutton and dial operation, Ice combines enormous functionality with remarkable ease of use. Four charge modes * linear, reflex, impulse and 4-step * plus optional battery temperature monitoring make this unit really stand out.

DTXP4170 IntelliPeak Ice DC Competition
Charger/Discharger/Cycler
Retail $199.99
Street 139.99

DTXP4171 IntelliPeak Ice Temperature Sensor
Retail $9.99
Street 8.99

DUE IN STOCK EARLY DECEMBER 2004


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Nice looking, with some great features..


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

duratrax is busting out with some nice chargers


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Has anyone used this charger yet?I am looking for a new charger and am thinking of geting the ice but I cant find anyone who has used it.:thumbsup:


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

same here i have a duratrax charger and i love it it is just gettin old


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It won't be available until Dec.


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Just was on the phone with my lhs.They said they would be geting them the week of Nov18th .So I have a few days to think about what to get.Was hoping to get some feed back first.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Awesome sounding charger until you get to the discharge and they cut it off at 10 amps? As they say, you had me till then.  Why in the world would you make a charger with these features and send it out into the world without at least a 20 amp discharge?


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Probably limited it to 10amps discharge to keep the cost down... I'm not exactly sure how much it cost to build 20 amp or higher dischrage circuits... but it probably isn't cheap to do it right...

This charger probably isn't going to keep racers from keeping their CE Turbo30s etc... but it sure looks like a good second charger... I know I'll be looking into buying one for a second charger...


----------



## tmangold (Nov 29, 2002)

Would look even better with one of Tres face plates


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

well, think about how the size would increase with a heat sink big enough to hold up to a 20A discharge current. the integy self-contained discharger "boxes" are pretty good size, and it gets HOT. you cant have that kinda heat in a tight-cased charger. not without worrying about over-heating. most chargers with a higher discharge rate have a much larger case. not totally true though, look how small the integy 16X5's are. but its something to consider.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I was told the reason for the lower discharge rate was to keep the cost down. Look at the features it has for $125. No other charger comes close at even double the price.


----------

